# Just Frank



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 1, 2013)

I started a blog not that long ago for frank and his then potential friend, luna. but things didnt work out and we are back down to just frank. so i thought Id make a separate one for him  

for anyone who doesnt know, Hes a dwarf himmie, about a year old (when we got him they estimated it at 6mo. and he has been with us for 6 months in two weeks so im planning to have a corny little "birthday" for him. lol. 

His name is Frank (after the evil bunny in Donnie Darko?. his eyes are REW and most of our friends said he was evil because of it when we first got him.so I decided to name him after the only evil bunny I knew, and the longer we have had him, the name Frank just suits him. even though he is definitely not evil.) 

My name is Jessica and my live-in boyfriend is Perry. we had been saving up for a rabbit for about 5 months before I happened to be in the pet store when some lady dropped Frank off asking for the store to find a home because she couldnt keep him! as if the pet store was a proper place to just abandon a pet...
So i took him home that same night. he lasted all of 3 hours in the store before we brought him home. we went on an emergency pet supplies shopping spree and got everything we thought he needed. of course since then his pen as graduated from a store bought to a NIC-mansion. and his toy collection has tripled, and he is the most spoiled thing in the world. 

our other pets are a leopard Gecko named Lady (also spoiled. but more so with food and playtime, since lizards dont really get toys. lol) and a indestructible Betta fish named Derp. (He has made 3 big moves since getting him right before we moved in, has been sick 3 times, and somehow is still going strong. lol I have always been a horrible fish keeper, but my boyfriend and I seem to have done good with this one) 

I am going to school for Animal Science and hoping to get my Vet Technician Certification too. 

BUT anyways! this is a blog for frankfort, so I will just add a small Easter story and some pictures and be done for today  


StoryTime! 
my boyfriends mother is ...eccentric lol so she bought, knowing of franks fail bond, a FurrReal Friends Bunny and put it in our easter basket. This little toy, for those who dont know, is a robotic rabbit. with fur, hopping, sniffing, tooth purring, and perescoping. So just out of curiosity of what he would do we put it in the floor with him! Hes a dwarf so the toy was almost as big as he was! at first he kinda lunged and made quick movements towards it, and then all of sudden he started to groom the thing! I didnt know how to react to that, he was grooming a fake rabbit. lol 
We took video, so if that ever makes it onto my computer I will post it here too  

So anywayyyy. here are some pictures


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 1, 2013)

Aww, Frank is adorable! I can't wait to see the video of him with the fur real bunny. I loved the photos, especially the one of the lizard where it looks like she's smiling. I loved reading about your pets and I'll be watching for more updates.

Are you planning on getting another bunny to bond him to?


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh yay! Frank pictures!! He's just darling! I love his sweet little nose!!!
And your gecko! I just want to snuggle her! She's so friendly! 

You really need to put up that video of Frank with the bunny toy. I'm dying to see it! Super glad you started a blog for him!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 1, 2013)

Just love his colouring and that cute little face. Yes, I remember the other blog with Luna, I guess it didn´t work out, that´s a shame. 

Wondered also if you were considering trying him with a lady friend again.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 3, 2013)

my boyfriend has yet to bring the video of frank and his furreal friend from the camera to the computer. but I do have a couple pictures from earlier. He ate his salad "with" it earlier and was grooming it this morning so I snapped a few pics. all I do is leave it on the floor and he seems to just like hanging out with it. lol 



also! yes we do want to try another bonding but we just (and by just i mean like 2 days ago) found out we will be moving because of my schooling. Im going to be transferring to the main campus a year earlier then i first planned. so we want to wait til we are in our new place and things feel a bit more stable.  luckily the rescue we worked with is willing to work with us and instead of taking a refund I am just donating that money until we go in for anothr bun. 
actually, if anyone has any information on male+male bonds thatd be great, its just an idea I thought of lately. or even adult+baby bonds? I know these can be difficult. but was wondering if anyone had any success stories. 

hope everyone is having a good day!/night!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

I loved the pictures! I can't wait until your boyfriend uploads the video, I bet its so cute,

Your moving? Congrats! And good on you for donating the money to a bunny in need. I don't know much about bonding male+male or baby+adult but I can tell you that male+female bonds are usually the easiest.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 4, 2013)

Frank got his FIRST time outside today! he seemed to really like it, so im hoping to be able to do it more. he was in a xpen made of NIC cubes on our balcony 
also, moving sucks. this is stressful. 

here are some outdoors pics to cheer me up. lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Frank is such a cute little guy! He looks so soft, makes me want to pick him up and snuggle him. And I love the black spot on his nose he is really adorable.

I'm glad he liked his time out! He looks like so much fun.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 4, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Frank is such a cute little guy! He looks so soft, makes me want to pick him up and snuggle him. And I love the black spot on his nose he is really adorable.
> 
> I'm glad he liked his time out! He looks like so much fun.



he is the softest thing i have ever touched i swear lol. but he is so not a snuggler  he likes it when youre on the floor with him. but he hattteesss being held lol he's a turd.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 4, 2013)

Aww, Ash is pretty soft too. And also Ash hates it when I pick him up, I mean he will tolerate it but if I hold him for too long he starts kicking. Maybe its the way I hold him, but I don't think so he is just a grump about being picked up, lol.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 4, 2013)

Frank is so cute! I actually have never seen a "dwarf himi" 

But I also have to say i love your gecko. I seriously have an obsession with lizards of ANY kind it surprises myself I've never owned one. I have been close to getting a beardie or a leopard gecko but never got there. I have a gecko tattooed on my foot though.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 5, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> Frank is so cute! I actually have never seen a "dwarf himi"
> 
> But I also have to say i love your gecko. I seriously have an obsession with lizards of ANY kind it surprises myself I've never owned one. I have been close to getting a beardie or a leopard gecko but never got there. I have a gecko tattooed on my foot though.



awh thank you! i didnt used to be a reptile/lizard person at allllll but i just fell in love with her and the boy she used to be with (her previous owners put them together not knowing how bad it could be. but we got them separated and he is now my moms ) and now i just think lizards are adorable lol. 

since this is a blog i guess it doesnt hurt to share a picture of her too! i mean she is Franks scaley sister anyway.  
this morning she was all about the worms. it was too cute.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 6, 2013)

She is adorable! I love lizards too. Is she friendly? like does she come up to you for attention.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 7, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> She is adorable! I love lizards too. Is she friendly? like does she come up to you for attention.



omgsh she is the friendliest little thing and puts up with my cuddles all the time lol she has a habbit of climbing up the door of her vivarium and staring at us on the couch until we give in and get her out lol she is my little sweetheart  


also, on a bunny note! my dad is sleeping over at our apartment tomorrow night because he has training in my town and i dont want him paying for a hotel room because thats stupid when im right here. but he will be sleeping on our couch (its a futon that actually used to be my bed when i lived with my dadlol) which is in the living room with Frank. and now im worried frank is going to keep him up all night! lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Thats so funny that she is friendly, who would have thought that a lizard is friendly.

lol, I hope Frank doesn't keep your dad up all night.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 10, 2013)

I havent been on in a few days so heres an update! 

dad slept just fine with frank in the room, his visit was fun actually  I rarely get some one on one time with him since i dont live there anymore and when i visit im seeing the whole family not just him so it was nice to get to see him )) 

ALSO I got offered an internship at the vet clinic i take Frank AND Lady to today!! )) SO starting on May 7th ill be spending my tuesdays/thursdays/every other saturday at the vets office observing surgeries and helping around the clinic!  I AM SO EXCITED I MIGHT EXPLODE


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 10, 2013)

ALSO i got my third tattoo on sunday. spent 4 hours in the chair and im in love with the results  i wont bore you with the explanation unless you ask me to but basically its representing my mixed family.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a gorgeous tattoo but ouch! That's awesome you get to work at your own clinic! Learn everything!

Glad your visit with your daddy went so well. Glad too there's no animosity between Frank and your daddy! Lost sleep can be a big contention!


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 14, 2013)

Ooh I definitely love the tattoo, I love colourful tattoos in general.

Frank is too cute for words and the picture of him grooming the furreal friends bunny is so cute. 
I have a soft spot for REWs now... Darn rabbits, always find a way to weasel themselves in to your heart lol


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 14, 2013)

Congrats on the vet internship! How exciting.

Love LOVE the pics of your gecko eating the worms. Seriously SO cute. It makes me want one again


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the vet internship! That's so cool! If you become a vet you will rarely have to take your buns to the vet because you'll know if they have a cold and what to give them if they do.

That tattoo is so pretty! But ouch it must have hurt! I love the colors of it though, its so pretty with the flowers and butterflies!


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 14, 2013)

:woohoo Congratulations on your internship with your vet! She is an adorable lizard! Are those mealworms she is eating? Never thought I would want to touch or cuddle a lizard but she makes me want to pet her! lol Love your tattoo, it is gorgeous! I am curious about the story behind your tattoo but that's my curious nature. lol


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 14, 2013)

wow! thanks everyone!  ill pass the compliments on to lady and frank lol. 

and for Tauntz, the story of my tattoo; 
my parents divorced when I was young and my sister was still a baby, and since then they have both been remarried and had more children. But whats awesome is instead of hating eachother and being bitter like a lot of divorced families can be, we all are super close (i mean my mom babysits my dads other children daily since my stepmom works and we go on big family vacations together. lol its odd but it works out for everyone) and we just all get along great. I mean our family is like how divorced families should* be, at least i think so lol. 
so i got the garden tattoo (each flower is for a parent. the two blue butterflies are for my brothers and the two pink ones are for my sisters) to show how different plants and colors and wildlife work together in nature to make something beautiful just like how all the different personalities in my immediate family do for me


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! That is wonderful! Not only is that how divorced families should be but even the single marriage families should be! Beautiful tribute to your family! Thank you for sharing it with me!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry for being gone for so long! finals are coming up and ive had a rough week. I moved here from the boston area, and i have been having nightmares ever since the bombings. very happy with the news of him being put into custody.. 
but anyway, with boston and texas and every other horror going on in todays world I thought maybe we could all use a laugh? a couple of goofy pictures that have helped me out this week.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness...that first picture of Frank in this set. That made me laugh so hard. "Staring contest, dude....no seriously...you think you can beat me? Give up." And your lizard...SQUEEE! That has to be the grumpiest face I've ever seen on a lizard. I wish there was a site like disapproving rabbits for disapproving geckos! 
And, since I'm just catching up...nice tat...that only took four hours??


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 20, 2013)

qtipthebun said:


> Oh my goodness...that first picture of Frank in this set. That made me laugh so hard. "Staring contest, dude....no seriously...you think you can beat me? Give up." And your lizard...SQUEEE! That has to be the grumpiest face I've ever seen on a lizard. I wish there was a site like disapproving rabbits for disapproving geckos!
> And, since I'm just catching up...nice tat...that only took four hours??



him and my boyfriend have a lot of floor time staring contests lol. and lady always looks like someone just woke her up hahah. 
also! thanks about that tattoo  yea it only took four! the guy i went to is amazzinggggly fast for all the details he includes!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 20, 2013)

we are trying to teach frank some tricks. so tonight i got on the floor and was trying to teach "stand tall" which resulted in him standing ontop of my tummy lol. he walked right off of me at one point! but i love these pictures because it shows how long himmies can be! and of course he belly and tush. cutest little man ever.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh, frank is such a cutie and lady is so funny and I´m not really a fan of lizards but she looks like a real character. 

Love those last photos of him stretching up...such lovely markings and a clever little chappie lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 21, 2013)

Haha, loved the photos! Lady looks like a grump. And Frank is adorable as always!

Haha, I love the ones of him standing on you and stretching up he would looks so funny if he had a suit and tie and hat. It would be too funny.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 29, 2013)

classes are finally totally over! so far i have gotten 2 out of 4 class grades back and have an A and a B+ so we are off to a good start atleast. lol 
but anyway, to celebrate i broke out my drawing tablet and drew up a "tattoo" of frank eating blueberries.. i dont have any words in the banner because i am terrible at lettering. but yea..oh and i drew up a little baby dutch.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, those drawings are great! You are talented.  I love both the drawings, they are so realistic!  Great job!!!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 30, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Wow, those drawings are great! You are talented.  I love both the drawings, they are so realistic!  Great job!!!



thanks so much! i really love drawing animals and some anatomical human sketches lol but i figured id post the bunny ones atleast cuz im sure noone here cares much for the rest hahah


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

The drawings are pretty good!  And if you want you can post your other sketches, afterall you can post anything you want in your blog, even if it isn't bunny related. Besides I think it would be cool to see your other sketches. I'm sure they are great.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 30, 2013)

lol ill just post a few of my favorites, but thank you!! most of the human ones i do are yoga/dance positions but you get the idea haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha, those are awesome!!! They look like the human body shape, and I like the fact that they are in yoga positions its cool. The dog looks great too! Do you use a pencil to sketch them?


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks! and no my boyfriend bought me a drawing tablet for my laptop for my last birthday so its all made on that. its basically like an electronic sketch pad haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought it looked a little electronic.  Still those drawing are great! I don't think I could even draw ones like that if I was using a drawing tablet. Drawing tablets are cool, maybe I'll get one. They look like they are right up my alley. I love to draw! But I'm not that good yet.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (May 9, 2013)

:upsidedown:sorry for the break! we went to my parents place for the weekend for my aunts wedding and frank has been grumpy about it becuase he was basically in a cage the whole weekend. but she has so many pets that could hurt him and we didnt have someone to watch him at home.  hes getting less grumpy though. lol last night he was playful. also! i started my internship this week. Tuesday was my first day and I got to watch my first surgery which was on a cat that had a tumor on its jaw, went on a farm call for a thought to be pregnant horse (turned out it was just fat lolol), and played with some puppies. and today was day2. I mainly just cleaned kennels and took dogs out to potty/fed them, bathed one, and then cleaned out the cat cages /fed them all. watched a couple spays/declawing surgeries and went home. so far im loving it though its a great motivation for school, i really really hope that I get into this vet technician program now. lol:bunnyheart


----------

